

The Ultimate guide for startups applying for Y Combinator - kevinwdavid
http://blog.kevinwilliamdavid.me/2012/03/the-ultimate-guide-list-for-startups-applying-for-y-combinator/

======
tomblomfield
Step 1 in my Ultimate Guide: make sure your site can handle HN traffic.

~~~
kevinwdavid
haha! Point noted boss. Moving to a new server soon..any suggestions?

------
nthitz
Google Cache seems to have caught it:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sourceid=chrome...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=cache%3Ablog.kevinwilliamdavid.me%2F2012%2F03%2Fthe-
ultimate-guide-list-for-startups-applying-for-y-combinator%2F)

------
abailin
Text only cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://blog.kevinwilliamdavid.me/2012/03/the-
ultimate-guide-list-for-startups-applying-for-y-combinator/&hl=en&strip=1)

------
enra
Some of links can be found from here too: <https://kippt.com/karrisaarinen/yc-
application>

~~~
kevinwdavid
great resource,man. Thanks for sharing.

------
kevinwdavid
sorry folks due to high traffic ,server crashed..

~~~
WestCoastJustin
For the future you can point domains directly to AWS S3 and serve high traffic
content directly from there when you have high load. Just create a bucket
called 'blog.kevinwilliamdavid.me', put your content in it, say that it's a
website, and redirect DNS. It's only static content but will help weather the
storm.

------
srobertson
Anyone have a cache copy?

